# Italian Pianist



## Poiu (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi to all,
I want to promote myself. You can listen some audio files at my web site www.maurobertoli.com

I hope you like them!

My regards


----------



## Eric (Apr 14, 2007)

the entire site is in Italian, but the music sounds good!


----------

